# Halloween 2018



## jAcK_jAC (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello! New here, my small setup

Here is my setup for 2018. Already planning next year &#128578;


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the spade!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yep, that rocking spade is cool, and NBC is always in good taste for Halloween.


----------



## Graves (Jan 8, 2018)

Great job! Especially love Zero!


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

Perfect timing for the 25th anniversary of Nightmare Before Christmas! Nice work on the whole set-up!


----------



## jAcK_jAC (Nov 1, 2018)

Some more stuff for this year, my first time with DIY animatronics! Basic stuff for now.

Spinning Zero: 




Moving grave:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those! The moving grave is a nice subtle effect.


----------

